# Mandrake 10.0 ATI Treiber Problem?



## doomlein (13. August 2004)

Grüß Gott, 

ich bin neu hier, und habe mich gerade wieder einmal an mein geliebtes Mandrake getraut. Und ich habe voher die Such Funktion genutzt und auch einiges gefunden aber im spez. Fall zu Mandrake 10.0 ATI Treiber Nforce2 und ATI 9800 XT habe ich leider nicht gefunden.

Mir gehts darum ob einer mit schritt für schrit erklären kann wie ich den Treiber richtig installieren kann das ich die volle 3D Unterstützung habe.

Ich habe es schon geschaft auf 1280*1024 und auf 100H. umzustellen aber wie gesagt die 3D Unterstützung möchte nicht.

Ich habe folgende Eckdaten:

madrake 10.0
ATI 9800 XT
ASUS Nforce 2 Board A7...

Ich bin in Linux leider immer noch nicht so fit, wie ich eigentlich sein wollte.

Ich habe auf ATI den Treiber runter geladen " fglrx-4.3.0-3.11.1.i386.rpm", ich habe gehört das ich noch andere Sachen brauchen um diesen Treiber zu installieren.

Ich bitte euch mir zu helfen den auf anderen Foren wird man sofort niedergemacht als kleiner  oder sonst irgendwas. Aber mit meinen 30 Jahren bin ich halt in Sachen Linux nun mal nicht so fit, in Windows könnte ich alles alleine machen nach über 17 Jahren PC erfahrung.

MfG
Alex (doomlein)


----------



## MetallDragon (13. August 2004)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Mandrake 10.0 auch x.org verwendet...
SChau einfach mal hier nach.
Ist zwar für FC aber vielleicht gehts ja auch mit Mandrake.

MfG M.D]


----------



## doomlein (15. August 2004)

Danke, aber irgendwie geht das nicht.


----------



## DeathAngel (19. August 2004)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Ich habe hier ebenfalls eine ATI Karte unter FC2 und die ist nur über einen Kernelpatch ans laufen zu bringen (3D) da die Treiber für Xfree ausgelegt sind und nicht für Xorg. Xorg ist zwar im Grunde nach das gleiche wie Xfree aber ohne den Patch wirst du keinen Erfolg haben.

Gruß

DA


----------



## MetallDragon (20. August 2004)

Probiers mal mit dem 'nicht fedoraspezifischen' Patch.
@DA: Hast du ebenfalls Probleme, damit dass dir die Kiste nach 5min 3D-Anwendungen abschmiert ?
(Ich hab das irgendwo mal in ner Buglist gefunden. da gabs nur noch keine Lösung )


----------



## DeathAngel (20. August 2004)

@MetallDragon: Das Problem liegt daran, daß die ATI-Treiber für XFree sind und FC2 ja bekanntermaßen nun auf XOrg setzt. Wenn du nun den Kernelpatch einsetzt hast du unter FC2 das Problem, daß du zwar 3D Unterstützung hast, aber sobald du zB.: einen Film mit Xine oder mplayer anschauen möchtest, du keinen Bild aber Ton erhälst. Erst wenn du die 3d Unterstützung wieder aus der xorg.conf herausnimmst ist es möglich Filme zu schauen. Also alles in allem ein unglücklicher Umstand.
Dieser Bug wurde auch schon aufgenommen und ich hoffe in FC3 wird er behoben sein ...

Gruß

DA


----------



## MetallDragon (21. August 2004)

Die 3D-Unterstützung funktioniert wunderbar. Auch das Fimeschaun via xine geht prima. Nur 3D-Anwendungen wie z.B TuxRacer oder Cromium friern nach einiger Zeit ein. 
Bei xine habe ich (entgegen der Bugbeschreibung in der buglist) keine Abstürze...

M.D


----------

